# Tiger Woods #2



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

Q.  What's the difference between a golf ball and a Cadillac Escalade?

A.  Tiger Woods can drive a golf ball further.


----------



## hoser (Dec 2, 2009)

Q.  What did Tiger Woods and Elin do over the weekend? 

A.  Went "clubbing"


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 2, 2009)

What does Tiger Woods have in common with a seal?

They both know what it feels like to get clubbed by a Norweigian!

:-)


----------



## the iceman (Dec 2, 2009)

What's the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger Woods can drive 
a golf ball 300 yards. 



Why did Tiger Woods hit a fire hydrant and a tree? He couldn't decide 
between an iron or a wood. 



Tiger Woods wife is the only person who can beat him with a golf club! 



What club did Elin use to 'rescue' her husband? A bitching wedge. 



The Chinese are already making a movie about Tiger Woods' crash. They are 
calling it, " Scratching Swede, Lying Tiger. 



Tiger just changed his nickname but still kept it in the cat family--his new 
name?: Cheetah 



Tiger crashed his car because he was in a rush to move on to the second 
hole.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

I LUV IT
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





its sad when laff at others troubles---lol


----------

